# [SOLVED] memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

I keep getting that error message when BF2 is loading a map. (The memory size changes in values each time I try to load). I got it to load a map, ONCE without it getting that message and freezing OR crashing to desktop. I did some reading and I have an idea that it MAY be related to a page file memory size?? any other ideas??:4-dontkno

I will try to make the page file larger, hopefully that will fix it. I post back.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.be sure to list full system specs.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

well, I increased the page file size and set it to "system managed size".The problem,for now anyways, seems to have abated.

the specs

MOBO-asus M2N-E AM2

CPU- AMD X2 5200 dual core CPU

PSU-Ultra XVS 600watt

RAM-2 gig DDR 800 OCZ GOLD

HDD- WD 250GB 16mb cache SATA

OS- XP pro

VIDEO- XFX 8600GTS OC 256mb (running dx 9.0c)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

If you have any more problems, even after changing the swap file settings, change it so the Initial and Maximum sizes are both the same value (1024MB or 2048MB seems to work well for 2GB systems). This creates a static swap file rather than a dynamic one that is changing all the time.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

oh and I'm getting a BSOD it is as follows....

A problem has been detected windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

If this is the first time you have encountered this stop screen, restart your computer. If screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the stop message, disable the driver or check with the driver manufacturer for updates. Try changing video adapters.

Check with you hardware vendor for any Bios updates. Disable Bios memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need ti use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart, pres F8 to select advanced start up options, then select safe mode.

Begining dump of physical memory
Dump complete
Contact system administrator

Tech info:

0x0000007E (0xC000000S,0xBFB0A510,0xB560fc38,0xB560F934)

nv4_disp.dll - address BFB0A510 Base at BF9D3000, Date stamp 4602 cd1d

Please note that the guy who copied this info down wasnt clear if the "O" or "0" were used, I'll post back the right tecinacal data when i get the BSOD again.

Any Idea what the hell the issue is please tell me. I tried to run 3emark05 but got errors.
see llink;

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/testing-system-components-for-proper-function-179398.html

I'm testing my memory (RAM) right now , I will also get my drivers updated for the videocard and direct X.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

nv4_disp.dll - address BFB0A510 Base at BF9D3000, Date stamp 4602 cd1d

That is related to your graphics card. Try updating the cards drivers.. Check to see if its not overheating the 8800 series all should have a temp monitoring system in the nvidia control panel. Check the temp on idle and then straight after a game.
Post the results back...


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

okay...I dont think its heat thou...Its a new system and airflow is good.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

Check the temps of both your CPU and GPU. Also check your voltages. When running Memtest86, run it on each stick individually to avoid false positives.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

okay I ran memtest86 once with both sticks in the DIMM, I got errors reported, so I ran them one at a time...no errors. at this point I'm so frustrated I dont know what the hell is going on. did I get the errors because I tested both at the same time???

...god help me....


I'll check the voltages and temps and post back.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

Running memtest with more than 1 stick at a time can lead to incorrect results, so it's a waste of time. I would trust your second test results where you got no errors.

The "*memory.dll:sanity check:block size*" error message is quite common and is dealt with on the BF2142 forums. Most people seem to be fixing it by increasing the page file size or RAM and closing down any programs running in the background while playing.

Another possible fix involves turning off Windows DEP (Data Execution Prevention) for BF2142........
Control Panel > System > Advanced tab > Performance Settings button > Data Execution Prevention tab

Also, from an official EA reply about this problem, they recommend users with dual core CPUs to restrict the game to just one core.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

I fixed the memory.dll error by increasing the page file size, but now I get BSOD everyso often. I ran memtest several times on each stick individually and go errors consistantly on one stick. So I pulled the bad stick and ran 3Dmark05 and it worked fine (if I put the bad stick back in it wont run,get BSOD and such) 

I still find it odd that when I tested the ram each at a time the first time the "bad" stick didnt kick back any errors, I noticed that it was erroring on test #7 , so I ran that test specifically and found the errors and the stick in question.(also helped to save me time)

I am RMA'ing the RAM right now. 

I will try the windows DEP thing if I get the memory error aging, but thus far its fine. I did ALOT of searching on the BF2142 and BF2 forums and got the same answers you just gave me. 

Thanks for all your help guys, I really appreciate this.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

oh I for got to ask: how do I select the CPU to restrict it to one core for running the BF2 game?? If I do that, does the CPU run allways with one core or just for the said game??


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

You do that in the nVidia Control Panel. In the Manage 3D Settings section, go to the bottom and you will see an option called Threaded optimization. Turn this off. You can select this for only BF2 if you wish.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

heh, I don't think I loaded the nvidia control panel...unless you mean for the video card...then yes I did.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

Yes, it is installed when you install the nVidia drivers.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: memory.dll:sanity check: block size (435.38AB) dosen't seem sane*

Well I found the Issue...bad RAM and I have installed the new stuff and the system is now stable.....THANKS A BUNCH GUYS!!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Good to hear. :smile:


----------

